# Cory cat has fungus on his head



## nursepower (Mar 6, 2019)

Can I just wipe it off? Hes the only one in the whole tank. Doesn't seem to bother him. I put tetra lifeguard in the tank, a small dose. I know it says not for scaleless fish, but I read Amazon reviews where it did help the cories.


----------



## nursepower (Mar 6, 2019)

How do I add photos?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello Nursepower, you need to have your account approved by an admin to post photos (it's to weed out robots and people trying to sell things).

It could be columnaris, depending on how close to the mouth and gills it is. If it is, I would strongly suggest isolating the infected one and dosing both the tank and your quarantine setup with erthromycin. I'm unfamiliar with any other fungal infections.


----------



## nursepower (Mar 6, 2019)

Its body fungus. I dont have a quarantine tank. I'm using some tetra lifeguard half doses for the whole tank. I know it's not for cories, but I read that sometimes it does work for them.


----------

